# تاريض الكيبلات



## Bassam kohder (الإثنين في 15:29)

تأريض الكيبلات


----------



## Bassam kohder (الإثنين في 15:30)

Bassam kohder قال:


> أيهما أفضل تأريض الكيبلات جهد ٣٣ او١١ ك.ف من جهة او جهتين


----------

